# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  xin giúp đỡ driver hbs 758

## TLT

Xin các cao nhân chỉ dùm e cách sét xung và chiều cho driver hbs 758 với e có tìm manual mà tiếng anh kém quá ko hiểu được.  cám ơn nhiều

----------


## TLT

> Xin các cao nhân chỉ dùm e cách sét xung và chiều cho driver hbs 758 với e có tìm manual mà tiếng anh kém quá ko hiểu được.  cám ơn nhiều


Giýp mình với

----------


## BKH

Nè bác.

----------


## BKH

Bác bấm M 2, bấm mũi tên lên/ xuống để thay đổi giá trị, mũi tên < để di chuyển con trỏ. Tìm đến PA_07, bấm ENT rồi chỉnh xung tùy ý (1600, 3200...). Xong bấm ENT, bấm M, M, ENT, bấm giữ mũi tên lên khoãng 3s. Đợi 1 lát tắt nguồn rồi bật lại.
Làm tương tự với PA_19 để đảo chiều động cơ ( chọn 0 hoặc 1)

----------

trungga

----------


## TLT

> Bác bấm M 2, bấm mũi tên lên/ xuống để thay đổi giá trị, mũi tên < để di chuyển con trỏ. Tìm đến PA_07, bấm ENT rồi chỉnh xung tùy ý (1600, 3200...). Xong bấm ENT, bấm M, M, ENT, bấm giữ mũi tên lên khoãng 3s. Đợi 1 lát tắt nguồn rồi bật lại.
> Làm tương tự với PA_19 để đảo chiều động cơ ( chọn 0 hoặc 1)


Thanks bác mình đã kiếm dc manual và làm dc

----------

